# How to enable Anti-Aliasing in GTA IV/EFLC



## linkin

I've recently discovered the ENB Series of mods. I thought I'd share on how to use them and get anti aliasing working for GTA IV PC.

Note that it isn't really Anti Aliasing, it is downsampling. So the game will run at twice your native resolution and scale it down. This has a pretty hefty performance hit.

First, I will show you some before (above) and after (below) shots. I will only link these images as they are .PNG at 1920x1080 and take up plenty of bandwidth:

Before: http://www.imagebam.com/image/56c9fa114152526

After: http://www.imagebam.com/image/b17abe114152453

Before again: http://www.imagebam.com/image/75e1eb114152580

After again: http://www.imagebam.com/image/699312114152483

Settings: http://www.imagebam.com/image/def268114152624

As you can see, the game is actually playing in 3840x2160. When downsampled to 1920x1080, this creates the effect of *2xAA.* You can configure the amount of "AA" you wish to use, we will get to that now.

Step one: Make sure your GTA IV and/or EFLC are up to date (1.0.7.0 for GTA IV and 1.1.2.0 for EFLC)

Step two: Visit http://enbdev.com/download_en.htm and download *GTA IV 0.081 SORA and the two DLL files* and extract them the where the game exe files are located.

Step three: Dowload the text file attached to this post, it contains the necessary settings to get this working, but in TXT format. Copy the contents into the enbseries.ini file and save. *Don't forget to edit in your desired (native) resolution and don't edit anything else for now.*

Step four: Launch the game via the regular shortcut. If you recieve a "SecuROM Launcher has stopped working" message, browse to the game directory, and *move the file paul.dll to another location outside the game directory.* Note that I am using a steam copy that does not require a disc.

Step five: If the game launches, you will notice it extends beyond the viewable area of your screen. *This is normal.* Once the game is at the main menu, press enter twice to load the game from your last save.

*Once the game is loaded make sure motion blur is disabled (press p on the keyboard until you see jaggies), press Alt+F12 to apply the "Anti Aliasing"* - it should work, you should see "Anti Aliasing"

At this point, go into your settings. You will notice that the resolution listed is twice that of your native resolution. Do not change it. Tweak your settings for best frames per second. Lower draw distance, turn shadows off, etc *as the ENB Series mod can do these itself and look better than the original game* or experiment and see what you like.

Your settings may have reset themselves to default, apart from resolution. Change them to desired values, apply and reboot the game. The screen should appear normally now, and when in game you can toggle the "Anti Aliasing" using the Alt+F12 combination. It is disabled by default.

*Congratulations, GTA IV now looks a whole lot better! It will run worse at times, make sure you have appropriate hardware to compensate.*

Hopefully the next game will include normal AA settings like every other game on the market. No more bloated console ports thanks Rockstar!


----------



## mrjack

ENB is pretty damn awesome. I think Boris Vorontsov is done with developing versions for GTAIV, so 1.0.3.0 and 1.0.4.0 are still the best versions of GTAIV to run the mod. It should run with the latest version, but apparently some things might not work.

I recommend checking this thread for settings, if you have a hard time figuring out how the different items in the enbseries.ini file affect aspects of the mod. There's a lot to go through (about 650 pages).


----------



## linkin

I've only been fiddling around with it for a short while, my main goal as to get some form of anti aliasing working.


----------



## Shane

Ive not played GTA IV on pc for a long time,It just never ran that nice no matter what so i gave up on the crappy port....i now have it on 360 instead and it runs sooooo much nicer and still looks great.

As for the Mod,hows the game perform with this mod installed?
I remember trying an AA mod a long time ago and all it did was make the game run even worse.


----------



## mrjack

There's another way to enable anti-aliasing, but it's only for certain AMD cards. HD 6xxx (and HD 5xxx with a registry tweak) cards can use morphological anti-aliasing with Catalyst 10.10 and newer drivers. Based on what I've read, MLAA doesn't have a big impact on performance in any game.


----------

